# New member looking for advice



## casperm (Sep 14, 2019)

Staring retirement in the face in the next couple years and wife and I want to see the country. This will likely consist of trips of one to three months at a time with trips back to TX in between.


Looking for advice on what type to be looking for (Trailer, fifth Wheel, driveable, etc.). 



Will likely buy used to save some $$$$. 



Would really like to rent one for a few weeks to see how we like it but it seems this is prohibitively expensive.


Any advice would be most appreciated.


If this topic should be in a different forum, please let me know which one.


Mike


----------



## henryck (Nov 12, 2019)

Got to an RV dealer and look at the different floor plans and features.


----------

